# Sick Boer buck... Oxytetracycline & Ibuprofen?



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello TGS members! I have a Boer buck (almost 1 year old) that came down sick today. His temp is 106.5, he is shivering, has a slightly snotty nose (greenish color), and a slight cough. My first thought is pneumonia.  I have a couple of questions...
I have Oxytetracycline & from what I've read in other posts, it should be administered once a day @ 1 cc per 20 LB body weight for 5 days straight? Is there a preference between giving it SQ or IM? Also, where's the best place to stab the poor guy?
Next question, is how much Ibuprofen should I give him? I want to give him enough to bring the fever down, but don't want to O.D. him. Is 200 mg. too much? How often should I give it to him?

He is eating (hay & fir branches), and pooping normal. 
Input is very much appreciated. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oxytetracycline 1 cc per 20# for 5days. I give it SQ in the armpitish area. 

Only aspirin is safe for goats no advil or tylenol. Not sure on the dose cause I use Banamine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Ibuprofen...it isn't good for goats.....

I dont use Oxytetracycline...I use Nuflor....and Banamine.... the nuflor fights pneumonia and the banamine ...brings down fever and boosts appetite..quickly...you have to get these drugs from a vet...
The good part about nuflor is you give it every other day for 2 to 3 times...depending how sick the goat is...if the goat isn't too far down then it is 2 shots total... for the antibiotic... instead of having to go out every day for 5 days.... Sorry.. I can't help on the dosage of the oxytetracycline...but I just don't use it.... :hug:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for such quick responses! 
The Ibuprofen didn't make sense to me...that's why I asked you guys! My "goat mentor" told me Ibuprofen...so, do you think it's okay to start by giving him one 325mg aspirin & then take his temp again in a few hours?

I had already tried to get Banamine and Nuflor from the vet...they will not see any animal that is considered "large livestock", and told me it's illegal to sell me the products without seeing the animal. :hair: 

He just started showing symptoms today, so was hoping that treating him quickly w/what I have available would do the trick.

Thanks again freedomstar & toth! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... glad you asked... about the ibuprofen...:thumb: 

Yeah.. start out with 1 aspirin and monitor the temp....

You might be able to ask a breeder near you... if you can purchase some Nuflor or Banamine from? If not the Oxytetracycline will help him.. .... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With that temp I would just start the Oxytetracycline now. I have used it just fine in the past. The nuflor is nice but not necessary IMO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> With that temp I would just start the Oxytetracycline now. I have used it just fine in the past. The nuflor is nice but not necessary IMO.


 Nuflor is easier on the goat and the one having to give it... 
you do not have to inject them daily... I am not saying that Oxytetracycline won't do the job....But ...if someone can get the Nuflor and Banamine.. it makes things so much easier...and both work quicker....
If a goat is off feed... it will bounce them back faster ...using the Banamine along with the Nuflor... in my opinion.... :wink:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you have a problem giving the asprin, I break it up a little and put it in either applesauce or cooked oatmeal. Something like that


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never seen studies comparing the nuflor to the oxytet so don't really know.
I do prefer to use the Nuflor since it is less doses. 
Banimine would help in conjunction with either of these as well as with Pen G or even alone to help brig down the temp. 

I just feel if the goats temp is 106.5 and the vet wont sell them the nuflor or banamine it would be way better to start treatment with what they have (oxytet in this case) as opposed to waiting possibly days to fine the other. I feel that 106.5 with shivers is a ASAP kind of thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just feel if the goats temp is 106.5 and the vet wont sell them the nuflor or banamine it would be way better to start treatment with what they have (oxytet in this case) as opposed to waiting possibly days to fine the other. I feel that 106.5 with shivers is a ASAP kind of thing.





> You might be able to ask a breeder near you... if you can purchase some Nuflor or Banamine from? If not the Oxytetracycline will help him.. .... :hug:


 I hear ya and agree.... :thumb: 
I wasn't implying to not use the Oxytetracycline ....
It was if potentialfarm can purchase enough Nuflor and Banamine from a nearby breeder and get it pretty quickly.. then ...that could be used instead... .......it wouldn't of hurt to wait a few minutes for it....but yes.... by all means..... if potentialfarm cannot get these drugs... then.....treatment with Oxytetracycline must be started right away....there is no question.... I did not imply.. not to treat this goat.. with what was at hand...... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

After having dealt (somewhat) with myself & my own stupidity... I need to say how badly I screwed up, hoping that it may help someone else...

My Boer buck passed away due to his rumen shutting down. After everything I've read and heard, I failed to give him probiotics. After a full course of oxytetracycline, he was acting like he was "on top of the world"...making unwanted advances on the girls..."feeling his oats"... 
I thought there would be a sign of him not feeling well before-hand. I went out to open them in the morning (about 6 days after the last dose of antibiotics), he wasn't feeling well, acted like he was in pain, his horns felt cold. Went back to the house to get the thermometer & by the time I got back to the barn, he was taking his last few breaths. 

In almost 5 years of having goats, he was the first "sick" goat. I figured that we would eventually "lose" one, always thought it'd be a new-born kid though, not a yearling! If I could at least know that I "did everything I could", that would maybe make it a bit easier. The fact is, that I SHOULD have realized what it would do, to give him the antibiotics without probiotics! 

His first kids are due March 28, and next on April 28...hoping for the barn to not feel so empty then. :sigh: 

I feel embarrassed to even post this, but as I said before... I hope it will end up helping someone else.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Do not feel embarrassed. It is always hard to loose an animal. It always makes owners feel responsible. These are all learning experiences. You were doing your best to help him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

potentialfarm said:


> My Boer buck passed away due to his rumen shutting down. After everything I've read and heard, I failed to give him probiotics. .


I don't know if it will make you feel any better, but I know exactly how you feel. May I ask how you came to believe your buck died from his rumen shutting down?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Do not feel embarrassed. It is always hard to loose an animal. It always makes owners feel responsible. These are all learning experiences. You were doing your best to help him.


Thank you so much for the kind words. :hug:

My husband keeps saying..."look at it as a learning experience, although a hard one"...it sure is! That's an under-statement! This buck was everyone's favorite...such a sweetheart! I now have a kit of everything I could think of, in case anyone else becomes ill. 
I still get weepy every time I'm watching new goat kids being born :roll: ...I have a feeling I'm going to be even worse this kidding season.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tenacross,
He was panting (though it wasn't warm out), he had a bit of foam at the corners of his mouth, he was (vocally) in pain.  The biggest reason for my thinking that it was his rumen shutting down, was that his horns were REALLY cold ~ like his body temp was low. That's why I had headed to the house for the thermometer. When I closed them up the night before, he was peeing, pooping, eating normally (acting totally healthy). I had been watching him so closely & hadn't seen anything abnormal. I didn't realize it was something that happened so quickly without them showing any symptoms.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Maybe sounds like enterotoxemia? Anyway, you said he was doing great. I'm sure he was. I sure as heck wouldn't have thought his life depended on a dose of probiotic at that point. You weren't giving the Oxy orally, were you? Believe me, I get the second guessing thing. I'm an expert at it myself, but truth is there are a lot of things that may or may not have led to his death. Hang in there and quit beating yourself up over it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can't feel that it is your fault....we all.... can forget to give the probiotics after treatment...... I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Maybe sounds like enterotoxemia? Anyway, you said he was doing great. I'm sure he was. I sure as heck wouldn't have thought his life depended on a dose of probiotic at that point. You weren't giving the Oxy orally, were you? Believe me, I get the second guessing thing. I'm an expert at it myself, but truth is there are a lot of things that may or may not have led to his death. Hang in there and quit beating yourself up over it. Thanks for sharing.


Tenacross, we were giving the Oxy sub-q. I read (again) the signs of enterotoxemia, and that didn't fit w/the symptoms...

Toth...it's not so much that I "forgot"...more like I had a brain-cramp...never administered antibiotics to a ruminant before. I'm ridiculous about trying to do everything as naturally as possible...right down to herbal wormers...it's more like something didn't "click" in my head w/what the Oxy would do to the rumen. 
Hubby had a 30 day dose of antibiotics last summer (Lyme disease from a tick)...think I forgot about probios for him? Nope...I was on him every day about it. Guess that's why I feel even worse about it all...I know better!

I really appreciate the fact that you all are so great about stuff. That's what makes TGS so wonderful. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth...it's not so much that I "forgot"...more like I had a brain-cramp...never administered antibiotics to a ruminant before. I'm ridiculous about trying to do everything as naturally as possible...right down to herbal wormers...it's more like something didn't "click" in my head w/what the Oxy would do to the rumen.
> Hubby had a 30 day dose of antibiotics last summer (Lyme disease from a tick)...think I forgot about probios for him? Nope...I was on him every day about it. Guess that's why I feel even worse about it all...I know better!
> 
> I really appreciate the fact that you all are so great about stuff. That's what makes TGS so wonderful. :grouphug:


 Don't feel bad though...I have gotten brain cramps... we are not perfect... we do understand where you are coming from..... and have been there before... :hug:



> I really appreciate the fact that you all are so great about stuff. That's what makes TGS so wonderful. :grouphug:


 Thank you... :grouphug:


----------

